# Ten Commandments Useful For Every Life



## Archived_member7 (Apr 13, 2009)

*TEN COMMANDMENTS USEFUL FOR EVERY LIFE*​*
PER MY BELIEF GOOD HEARTED PEOPLE SHOULD NOT RESIST TO SHARE
VALUABLE KNOWLEDGE WITH OTHER SOULS​(I WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE DEDICATED DEVOTEE WHO SHARED WITH ME)​​​​​*​​​

*ENJOY THE SOUL SOOTHING WESTERN CLASSICAL MUSIC ON SPEAKERS
WITH FANTASTIC PICTURES OF INTERNATIONAL SAFARI​*

*MOST SELFISH ONE LETTER WORD = "I" AVOID IT IF YOU CAN*

*MOST SATISFYING TWO LETTER WORD = "WE" TRY USING IT ALL THE TIME*

*MOST POISONOUS THREE LETTER WORD = "EGO" KILL IT,  IT'S NO GOOD FOR ANY ONE*

*MOST USED FOUR LETTER WORD = "LOVE" VALUE IT FOR EVER &  ALWAYS USE IN LIFE*

*MOST PLEASING FIVE LETTER WORD = "SMILE" TRY TO USE IT ALL THE TIME It's SOOTHING*

*THE FASTEST SPREADING SIX LETTER WORD = "RUMOR" IGNORE, IT HAS RUINED MANY LIVES*

*MOST COMMON SEVEN LETTER WORD = 'SUCCESS' ACHIEVE IT FOR YOUR OWN LIFE IF YOU CAN*

*MOST ENVIABLE EIGHT LETTER WORD = "JEALOUSY" DISTANCE IT FOR EVER TO YOUR OWN GOOD*

*MOST POWERFUL NINE LETTER WORD = "KNOWLEDGE" ACQUIRE IT AND SHARE WITH OTHER SOULS*

*THE MOST ESSENTIAL TEN LETTER WORD = "CONFIDENCE" TRUST YOURSELF ALWAYS TAKE USE OF IT



With blessings!
Swamiji Sri Madanji
Founder Panchvati Ashram
POBox 222(275 Anawanda Lake Road)
Callicoon Center New York 12724 (USA)
website in progress: www,panchvatiashram.com
PHONE; 845-482-5811  FAX: 845-482-5073​*​


----------



## friend (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, great information. I would say Most Important 3 letter word "GOD" find it


----------

